# Let's play: Name that status monitor



## phreud (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.senzanome.org/images/catoblepa1.png
Top right corner. I like the looks of it. Anyone knows what it is?

[EDIT]Hmmm. Conky maybe!?[/EDIT]


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 14, 2008)

I have that on My frenzy box. Its in the bottom right corner. I think its cool too. 

http://frenzy.org.ua/en/


----------



## vermaden (Dec 15, 2008)

http://conky.sf.net


----------

